# My baby sister got this bow for her 17th birthday and she cant wait to harvest a big rack buck with it



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

*My baby sister got this bow for her 17th birthday and she cant wait to harvest a big rack buck with it*

My baby sister got this bow for her 17th birthday and she cant wait to harvest a big rack buck with it


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: My baby sister got this bow for her 17th birthday and she cant wait to harvest a big rack buck with it*

Good Lord....how long till she turns 18??? oke :moon


----------



## Lyin Dog (Oct 1, 2007)

*RE: My baby sister got this bow for her 17th birthday and she cant wait to harvest a big rack buck with it*

She's *MY* babysitter too!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

*RE: My baby sister got this bow for her 17th birthday and she cant wait to harvest a big rack buck with it*

WOW!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

*RE: My baby sister got this bow for her 17th birthday and she cant wait to harvest a big rack buck with it*

That pics has been on here about 3 times in the last month or so and it still never gets old. :bowdown:clap


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

*RE: My baby sister got this bow for her 17th birthday and she cant wait to harvest a big rack buck with it*

Good googly moogly _they_ are back!:baby:letsparty


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

*RE: My baby sister got this bow for her 17th birthday and she cant wait to harvest a big rack buck with it*

good lord...did you say smthn about a big rack?


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

*RE: My baby sister got this bow for her 17th birthday and she cant wait to harvest a big rack buck with it*

:hungry I SAY AGAIN WHAT BOW?


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

*RE: My baby sister got this bow for her 17th birthday and she cant wait to harvest a big rack buck with it*

Not sure about "baby" sister but nice bow, and excellent form and technique just prior to arrow release! Bet she scores soon. Be sure to post a few pics.


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)

*RE: My baby sister got this bow for her 17th birthday and she cant wait to harvest a big rack buck with it*



> *Rag-Tag (9/29/2008)*Not sure about "baby" sister but nice bow, and excellent form and technique just prior to arrow release! Bet she scores soon. Be sure to post a few pics.


and when you do post pics, how about some of both racks!:bowdown:letsdrink


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

*RE: My baby sister got this bow for her 17th birthday and she cant wait to harvest a big rack buck with it*

I have that same bow......... God I love that pic.:banghead


----------

